# Open Pontil bitters for $25



## ArmyDigger (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello again this is my only open pontil bootle I own picked it up at an antique shop down in the cape cod area what do y’all think I’m very pleased with it. It’s a so Richardson bitters from south reading mass.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 12, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Hello again this is my only open pontil bootle I own picked it up at an antique shop down in the cape cod area what do y’all think I’m very pleased with it. It’s a so Richardson bitters from south reading mass.




Well can I star with ( WHAT!!! $25? WOW) . Thats a great deal and a nice big open pontil.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 12, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Hello again this is my only open pontil bootle I own picked it up at an antique shop down in the cape cod area what do y’all think I’m very pleased with it. It’s a so Richardson bitters from south reading mass.


Awsome crude bitters, $25? I didn't think there were any at that price. Great find. Thanks for the pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Awsome crude bitters, $25? I didn't think there were any at that price. Great find. Thanks for the pictures.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Had one of those 15 years ago or so and the lip was really thin about an 1/8".  Think I sold it at about 40-45 back then. Nice score.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks everybody yeah I was surprised too I had to do a double take but it was run by a sweet old lady she has tons of bottles hutches squat sodas iron pontiled sodas colored class it’s amazing but I don’t go down to the cape very often sadly


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Had one of those 15 years ago or so and the lip was really thin about an 1/8".  Think I sold it at about 40-45 back then. Nice score.


It's like finding Bigfoot or a house in N.J. for under $100,000. I didn't think they existed. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It's like finding Bigfoot or a house in N.J. for under $100,000. I didn't think they existed.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




To be politically correct Bigfoot goes by Darryl I believe.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> To be politically correct Bigfoot goes by Darryl I believe.


Darryl is only hiding cause he owes me $20 bucks. Just pay up you furry freak! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> View attachment 221277


Must be hot in that Bigfoot costume.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> View attachment 221277


I SEE him!!! He's right there! LOOK everyone LOOK! Quick before he dissappears agin


----------

